# 5 for 15



## Scott A




----------



## Hunter

Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## Ice Cream Man

Very cool video, thanks for posting. 

I got Tarpon Fever really bad & have a few questions.
Do you ever fish bait?
Tell me more about that lip grabber?
Thanks ..... ICM


----------



## Irish_Jig

Great video Scott!


----------



## Montie

"They gone". Classic Scott. Looks like a mega wad got spooked. I thought inboard gas didn't spook fish?


But, hey. Good job on the video...the masses will be out there in no time. Keep up the solid work.


----------



## Scott A

Montie said:


> "They gone". Classic Scott. Looks like a mega wad got spooked. I thought inboard gas didn't spook fish?
> 
> But, hey. Good job on the video...the masses will be out there in no time. Keep up the solid work.


My boat didn't have anything to do with the group of fish that took off. After we hooked up, we pulled away from the group. We had hooked our fish on the edge of the pile and then exited, leaving the pile behind us. Way to far away from me to have had any impact. When Chad says, "say goodbye to that" - look to the left of the sun reflection in the distance and you can see splashing and the fish taking off. They left from the area where the two boats were behind me.

Originally, the school was one big pile. Only a portion of them bugged out and when that group broke off and took off, they were about 200 yards away from me. What you heard was Chad on the radio making that comment and he was at least 250 yards from me at the time. He is the third boat in the distance. There were two other boats fighting fish on the school at the time that group broke out and left. In total, about 25 fish had been jumped out of that pile of fish before a group broke out and took off. It had been going off for about fifteen to twenty minutes before that happened. The two other boats you see in the distance were on top of the group that broke off when they did, but I don't think any boats had anything to do with them taking off - other than the fact they were jumping and landing fish. That school had gotten pretty ripped up over a long period of time with lots of fish jumped. It was just a matter of time. It was inevitable some would break out. We still had fish rolling off our bow while we caught our fish, even after Chad's comment. Another fish got jumped in the same spot about ten minutes later. So, despite his comment, they did not all leave.


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*One thing*

I will say, is at least we seldom have 1500# hammers eating our minnows. Looks like a fun day Scott.


----------



## Captain Dave

Awesome Video Scott. Just like being there on the Stern. No Bait needed,:dance:


----------



## tarpon98

That's a very good looking boat . What iis it , what length


----------



## therealbigman

Enjoyed the showing and clips of the trip .

Thank ya'll much for sharing . 

1 day , 1 day I wanna do a Tarpon Trip with the family . 

Good job yall .

Big


----------



## JFolm

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RedXCross

Very Nice Job


----------



## LA Wader

Awesome video!


----------

